

New quantum computer approach from University of Sydney  - D_Alex
http://sydney.edu.au/news/84.html?newscategoryid=2&newsstoryid=9081
"The projected performance of this new experimental quantum simulator eclipses the current maximum capacity of any known computer by an astonishing 10 to the power of 80. That is 1 followed by 80 zeros, in other words 80 orders of magnitude, a truly mind-boggling scale." - is this at all credible?
======
D_Alex
They claim that "The projected performance of this new experimental quantum
simulator eclipses the current maximum capacity of any known computer by an
astonishing 10 to the power of 80. That is 1 followed by 80 zeros, in other
words 80 orders of magnitude, a truly mind-boggling scale." Is this even
remotely credible? Or is this applicable to some specific category of
computation?

~~~
wnoise
Some specific category. In general, the best we know how to do is a square-
root speed up, which would only be applicable here if the number of possible
solutions were 10^160.

(Specific categories do appear to have marvelous exponential speed-ups, such
as factoring.)

------
adrianN
This article is void of any information.

~~~
ktizo
It links straight to the paper in Nature pretty early on -
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v484/n7395/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v484/n7395/full/nature10981.html)

~~~
taligent
Now we just need something in betweeen ...

~~~
beloch
From briefly skimming the abstract, it appears to be analogous to a hard-wired
circuit built to execute a specific calculation. i.e. It is not a programmable
quantum computer. This is similar to the sort of thing D-Wave has been doing,
although likely for a different purpose.

The speed-up figure is plausible, but only for the specific single algorithm
this quantum circuit implements.

------
willvarfar
Good luck; my attempt on this story got flagged in seconds.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3893103>

